# Pundamillia Nyererei ruti island



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

I have one male (3") and two females (2"), right now the male is all by himself in a 36g tank. My male is very, very, very aggressive. :-? I'm wondering who else may have some of these guys and your experience with aggression in males? I thought that maybe two females was not enough? My male has always been dominate in any tank that I have tried to house him in, even if he is the smallest. I love him, he is one of my very favorite fish, but he's so mean. :x Is this pretty normal for Nyererei males?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It depends on space he have, 36G is not sufficient if yu have an agressive one, the better should be in this case a 55 g tank, try to make more hidngs like holes and caves and to add one or 2 females more, if yu have a very different vic group like H.latifasciatus, it would help too to widespread agresiveness.
xris


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a beautiful ruti in my 80-90g tank along with 2 females and they get on fine infact one female is holding now. I agree think you need more space.


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a male and 4 females in a 29 long and they are happy as can be get along great


----------

